# Echec du chargement du système d'exploitation



## Ezay (16 Juillet 2020)

Il y a plusieurs mois j'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon MBP grâce à Bootcamp j'ai acheté un licence Windows 10 Pro mais dès que j'ai allumé mon Mac sous Windows l'erreur suivante s'est affiché.





J'ai essayé de démarrer en mode sans échec mais rien j'ai essayé de faire F10 pour lancer un diagnostic de mémoire mais toujours rien puis j'ai essayé d'afficher le BIOS j'ai essayé avec F1 F2 F10 puis ESC rien le BIOS ne veut pas s'afficher et j'ai toujours la même erreur quelqu'un aurait une solution svp?

Merci

MacBookPro mi-2012 13" i5 2,5Ghz Double coeur Ram 8Go 1600 Mhz DDR3 HDD 500go


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2020)

Ezay a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs mois j'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon MBP grâce à Bootcamp j'ai acheté un licence Windows 10 Pro mais dès que j'ai allumé mon Mac sous Windows l'erreur suivante s'est affiché.


Allons bon, ce n'est que maintenant que tu t'inquiètes de ce problème ?


Ezay a dit:


> J'ai essayé de démarrer en mode sans échec mais rien j'ai essayé de faire F10 pour lancer un diagnostic de mémoire mais toujours rien puis j'ai essayé d'afficher le BIOS j'ai essayé avec F1 F2 F10 puis ESC rien le BIOS ne veut pas s'afficher et j'ai toujours la même erreur quelqu'un aurait une solution svp?


Avec un écran bleu de la mort sous Windows, c'est mort, car c'est irréparable. Et oublie définitivement cette légende urbaine de BIOS qui n'existe pas sous macOS !

Quelle est ta version de macOS en cours ? Est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp t'avais proposé explicitement l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso ? Est-ce que le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers s'était déroulé correctement, c'est à dire est-ce que tu as vu cet écran ?




Un peu de lecture ici... https://www.malekal.com/bsod-ntoskrnl-exe-windows-10/ ...dans laquelle tu apprendras que c'est un problème logiciel ou matériel. Pour ma part, je penche pour un problème logiciel et/ou d'un pilote mal ou pas installé et malheureusement, il n'y a aucune autre alternative que de tout recommencer, car comme mentionné plus haut, un Mac ne possédant pas de BIOS, c'est irréparable, car on ne peut pas utiliser l'option de réparation/récupération.


----------



## Ezay (16 Juillet 2020)

Oui j'ai bien vu cet écran et tout était normal il détectait tous mes périphériques,CD etc. 
Mais bon le plus important c'est MacOs mais est ce que c'est possible de supprimé la partition de Bootcamp car l'utilitaire de disque ne peut pas le supprimer

Et je suis en ce moment sur MacOs 10.15.5 et lors de l'installation je crois que j'étais sous 10.15.3/4 donc c'est récent.

Et je n'ai pas été clair mais cette erreur est apparue ce matin


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2020)

Ezay a dit:


> Mais bon le plus important c'est MacOs mais est ce que c'est possible de supprimé la partition de Bootcamp car l'utilitaire de disque ne peut pas le supprimer


Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer une partition Windows, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner l'option *Restaurer* qui supprimera proprement cette partition. Tu peux tenter, mais je doute d'un effet quelconque.


Ezay a dit:


> Et je n'ai pas été clair mais cette erreur est apparue ce matin


Alors, je constate depuis la sortie de macOS Catalina que tous les utilisateurs ayant installé Windows ont un problème similaire, corruption de la partition Windows suite à une mise à jour de macOS Catalina.


----------

